# Hey MAXIMUM, TXSTREETRACER....



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Where did you guys disappear to? I haven't heard from either of you in a while. 
Let's get together and run some cars!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey man, sorry that I've been MIA. I've been incredibly focused on some side projects....and also busy with the usual work crap, and family stuff.

I recently negotiated a trade for a 20' Sea Land type cargo freight box to be dropped off out back. This will serve as my new workshop after I refurbish it a bit. I needed a place to work on some bicycles...and also bicycle storage. The rainy weather had really hindered my plans of dropping the container off here......but finally yesterday I got a break and the delivery company was able to get it picked up and brought it out here and set it up......$400 later  

That's one major thing I had been focusing on that I can now breathe easier about.......

I am alive and well (so is Max) ......just been soooooooooo busy with other non slot projects. Also, with the heat coming on strong Janet and I get zapped for energy fast....as the shop we work in doesn't have a/c .......so you damn near melt away by the end of the day :freak:


----------

